# L.O.L....gotta love CANADA



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So as I see it ....


IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOUR.

IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY 
YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.

IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER ILLEGALLY, 
YOU GET SHOT.

IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER ILLEGALLY 
YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM AGAIN.

IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER ILLEGALLY 
YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU 
WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL PRISON TO ROT.

IF YOU CROSS THE CANADIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 
* A JOB,
* A DRIVERS LICENSE,
* SOCIAL SECURITY CARD,
* WELFARE,
* FOOD STAMPS,
* CREDIT CARDS,
* SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE,
* FREE EDUCATION,
* FREE HEALTH CARE,
* BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF PUBLIC DOCUMENTS PRINTED IN YOUR LANGUAGE,
* THE RIGHT TO CARRY YOUR COUNTRY’S FLAG WHILE YOU PROTEST THAT YOU DON’T GET ENOUGH RESPECT.

I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I HAD A FIRM GRASP ON THE SITUATION…


* recieved in a e-mail !!*


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow....lol


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea....We are pretty hard on them.. least we can do is greet them at the pier and present them with leys


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you saying you prefer the ways of those others countries? There are always excesses, mismanagement, and abuse in any system. Criticize those if you like, and I will agree. When did compassion become such a dirty word in Canada?


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHAHA that was great.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Note on the bottom "received in email"

chillax dude



TomC said:


> Are you saying you prefer the ways of those others countries? There are always excesses, mismanagement, and abuse in any system. Criticize those if you like, and I will agree. When did compassion become such a dirty word in Canada?


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

TCR said:


> Note on the bottom "received in email"
> 
> chillax dude





TCR said:


> Yea....We are pretty hard on them.. least we can do is greet them at the pier and present them with leys


ROTFL.....


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

So true. lol.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Note on the bottom "received in email"
> 
> chillax dude


yes, and then reposted. I'm with TomC on this one.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Are you saying you prefer the ways of those others countries? There are always excesses, mismanagement, and abuse in any system. Criticize those if you like, and I will agree. When did compassion become such a dirty word in Canada?


LOL Tom ...I have more compassion than you could imagine.But I also have a sense of hee haw .
Them other countrys...good on them . You may of missed an important part here .

IF YOU CROSS THE * enter country here * BORDER *ILLEGALLY*.....this is what happens .

If I go to visit any country I don't think I would sneak in with no i/d on a boat piloted by say smugglers ...lets say.... oh unless it was Canada it seems ....

I hesitated putting this up and even edited to say I received an e-mail.I felt bad about the last sentence with the word I in it referring to me....not .. ( that was part of the e-mail.)

There is compassion here...( My country is a great Multicultural country....no one even comes close my friend. ) ...but it has to be mixed with fairness and at least a bit of common sense. That what the joke is about.....( did you realize there were explosive residue and related stuff on the last boat load of Ilegal Visitors to grace our coast....just sayin eh. 
BTW not all of it is true ...I don't think they give em Credit cards.
As for Posters 5.6 & 7 ... thanks for getting it as funny....sorta .

I


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome! 
ya people take for granted what we have here in Canada. Id still rather live in another province though. It's to expensive to live here. But I can tell ya what we do pay for, the beauty/mountains/rivers/mountains & wildlife here.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> * SOCIAL SECURITY CARD,
> * FOOD STAMPS,
> * CREDIT CARDS,
> * FREE HEALTH CARE,
> ...


 Looking at these 5 points leads me to believe that it was written by an American who is poking fun at us.

Steve


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

credit cards??? what on earth??? when we came here (legally of course. ), we put in our life savings in 1 bank (TD - i hate TD) and applied for a credit card to start building our credit history to buy a house, car, etc. we were denied of having it because...... we don't have credit history. what the..... i don't get it.

anyway, canada has so much compassion that people a lot of times abuse. i still don't get it.


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

I alway though newcomers to Canada should pay more tax that current residents. Aboriginals, the first people here, don't pay hst and also don't pay any other taxes, as far as I know, if they live on a reserve. Along that line of thinking, let's pass a law that new Canadians, say ones that arrive after 2011 pay triple HST and 10% more on income tax than people who became Canadian or arrived in Canada before 2011. That should be enough of a deterrent that all the boat people will go to the good old US of A.

Problem solved. We will only get people who really want to be here, not parasite refugees.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

a joke is now a debate?
life is too short to take things serious


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TCR said:


> a joke is now a debate?
> life is too short to take things serious


This "debate" itself is a fun thing to observe. Enjoy it while it lasts!  

I agree with Bill (Aquaman) though. This most definitely seems like an American Joke.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I think we should do it like the Australians do and not let them touch down on Canadian soil . They have and of shore detention and processing center and then they are left on the island for how every long until they take to process them. since they are not on canadian soil they don't all the rights we do . I think that is a better way.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I think we should do it like the Australians do and not let them touch down on Canadian soil . They have and of shore detention and processing center and then they are left on the island for how every long until they take to process them. since they are not on canadian soil they don't all the rights we do . I think that is a better way.


Have to agree
My mom is from the US and had to jump some serious hoops to be Canadian... and thats after having 3 Canadian children

maybe she should have canoed here?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Have to agree
> My mom is from the US and had to jump some serious hoops to be Canadian...


 Was she raped, beaten, robbed, shot at or mutilated with machetes before escaping? A great many of the people escaping on this boat were. That is no exaggeration.

Let us not lose sight of the fact that these are real people who have been through a real, unimaginably horrific ordeal.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

123mars said:


> I alway though newcomers to Canada should pay more tax that current residents. Aboriginals, the first people here, don't pay hst and also don't pay any other taxes, as far as I know, if they live on a reserve. Along that line of thinking, let's pass a law that new Canadians, say ones that arrive after 2011 pay triple HST and 10% more on income tax than people who became Canadian or arrived in Canada before 2011. That should be enough of a deterrent that all the boat people will go to the good old US of A.
> 
> Problem solved. We will only get people who really want to be here, not parasite refugees.


UMMMM ...Totaly unfair I M H O ....That would leave them with little to live on.

This was not intended to start a debate at all ...just a bit of a laugh at ourselves and at other countries .
Yes we are a great nation and we welcome all sorts of people ( and they can bring their religion and customs with them to boot ) ...
* please leave that one alone.. * 
Some are refugees yes ....Can't blame them for wanting out of their perdicament....some countries are brutal. Not every one has the money to come here legally and that is no fault of their own , its the circumstances they find themselves in.
That being said ...
I only wish that there was a law that would send the ones back immediately when they have broken the law here . IE; drug dealers murderers and the like. No questions asked appeals ( hey you were found guilty in our courts * don't go there either  *... no 2nd chance's nothing. Send em back. That would help in some cases.
I also think we bend over to accommodate a little to much . But then again were not a bunch of commies ....( no offense meant to any we have on the forum ) 

Lighten up guys it was something to laugh at .....if we can't laugh at ourselves who can we laugh at .......
Oh well...
...btw hey TIGER  it was Steve ( rescuepenguin )that refereed to it being possibly an american....gotta give credit where credits due .


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

more if we send them back like everyone else instead of doing the leagle means of entering

and even with that said, why should be donate so much time and effert to ensure there sucess there after breaking the law?

My tax dollers could be put to better use then that

I would perfer if they started on the street and work there way up rather then handed a free card, If they are wanting to be a part of our society, they can and will do that if they have to.



TomC said:


> Was she raped, beaten, robbed, shot at or mutilated with machetes before escaping? A great many of the people escaping on this boat were. That is no exaggeration.
> 
> Let us not lose sight of the fact that these are real people who have been through a real, unimaginably horrific ordeal.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha, I always get these sort of emails from my Gramps. Old men love to complain about how wrong things are today! Obviously, it's an exaggeration on all fronts. Literally nothing there to take seriously.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

lol well i'm getting up there lol
jk


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> lol well i'm getting up there lol
> jk


LOL your 23 ....sheesh I had a jacket on this morning that is older than you .( not braggin here by no means )....and no its not a cardigan either ...ya I saw the j/k .....I was just wound up from the previous post .

OLD  yep we like to complain .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Otter said:


> Ha, I always get these sort of emails from my Gramps. Old men love to complain about how wrong things are today! Obviously, it's an exaggeration on all fronts. Literally nothing there to take seriously.


BANG ...right on the nail head... except for the old part


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> more if we send them back like everyone else instead of doing the leagle means of entering
> 
> and even with that said, why should be donate so much time and effert to ensure there sucess there after breaking the law?


 I think one point that is often missed by people is that if these people really are genuine refugees (and it seems they probably are), then they are breaking no Canadian laws. A refugee is entitled to make his or her way here by any means neccesary, but then must immediately claim refugee status. This is exactly what they did.

The law is written this way because there is little other alternative than to turn our backs on these unfortunate people and leave them to their fate.

To the starter of this thread: No offence intended to you with my postings. I know you only meant it as a light post. But the subject matter is one that I found hard to leave that way.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

A jacket is better then underwear



Aquaman said:


> LOL your 23 ....sheesh I had a jacket on this morning that is older than you .( not braggin here by no means )....and no its not a cardigan either ...ya I saw the j/k .....I was just wound up from the previous post .
> 
> OLD  yep we like to complain .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TomC said:


> Was she raped, beaten, robbed, shot at or mutilated with machetes before escaping? A great many of the people escaping on this boat were. That is no exaggeration.
> 
> Let us not lose sight of the fact that these are real people who have been through a real, unimaginably horrific ordeal.


I would have to agree with TomC, which is related to the recent incident. Those people did suffer a lot and making fun of them or criticising them is not really a good thing to do.

There is speculation of some "law breakers" hidden in the mass, but just because there are a few wolves hidden, doesnt mean that everyone needs to be damned.

I am proud to be Canadian because we DO help people in need (unlike most other countries). This is one main thing that seperates us from our "neighbours".

All of us here care about our fish and spend $ to keep them healthy and happy, so, why are we not thinking of the well being of the people who came to us for help? They came here asking for refuge because they already lost everything and they suffered a lot. They are NOT terrorists who are coming in to invade Canada and take our fishes away from us. If someone thinks like that, then know that its called "Paranoia".

This is my strong belief. Feel free to flame me on this 

I am not sure why an intended joke had to pin down on recent events in a negative manner.



Aquaman said:


> ...btw hey TIGER  it was Steve ( rescuepenguin )that refereed to it being possibly an american....gotta give credit where credits due .


My bad


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL your 23 ....sheesh I had a jacket on this morning that is older than you


Sure you are....I can't wear my jackets that are 23 years old. You're saying you're as fit as when you were 27.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Being a "white" 4 th generation canadian married to a 1st generation immigrant I have a maybe slightly different view on this and my thoughts are we should allow these people in but they should be screened, xactly as they are right now and if they are deamed to be legitimate refugee's let them stay - NO ONE works harder than these refugee's heck they take the nasty jobs no one else wants and they do it with smiles on thier faces take a drive down main and hastings or thru walley what do you see - cracked out white people, you dont see any immigrants there now do you !


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sure you are....I can't wear my jackets that are 23 years old. You're saying you're as fit as when you were 27.


...okay you caught me .....its from 1992 so its not quite that old.But I must say that I have the same body I had 23 years ago ( within 5 lbs )not braggin here.... not the body of a GOD or any thing ..( say have you seen a picture of Buddha lately )... You how ever probably gained some weight since you were 4 .I do have a suit that is that older than you though young fella . 
Hey let me know if ya wanna come by and check theese power head flaps out.....bring power head


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Close, but I would have been a child prodigy to have finished Engineering 24 years ago at 3.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sure you are....I can't wear my jackets that are 23 years old. You're saying you're as fit as when you were 27.





2wheelsx2 said:


> Close, but I would have been a child prodigy to have finished Engineering 24 years ago at 3.


LOL my bad it was TCR that is 23 ...my bad ....so you gained a little weight when ya hit your forties did ya . God I wish I could.....May have something to do with the amount of coffee I drink and I constantly putter . Binge eating helps too


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL my bad it was TCR that is 23 ...my bad ....so you gained a little weight when ya hit your forties did ya . God I wish I could.....May have something to do with the amount of coffee I drink and I constantly putter . Binge eating helps too


Yeah, I hit my target weight at 40. I was 30 pounds UNDERweight in my 20's.  Blame it on my high metabolism.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in my 20's now and I am currently OVERWEIGHT!!! 

I am going back to martial arts in 2 weeks. (Haven't done that in 4 years...lol)


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont get over weight.. usually i range from 130-150.. but I wear the 150 well


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

TCR said:


> I dont get over weight.. usually i range from 130-150.. but I wear the 150 well


I'm only a 100 lbs heavier than you  (my "normal" weight is 200lbs - for my height and skeletal structure) 

I should post my picture in the other thread. Bill did it! I can too


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I am in my 20's now and I am currently OVERWEIGHT!!!
> 
> I am going back to martial arts in 2 weeks. (Haven't done that in 4 years...lol)


AWWW don't beat yourself up over it ......

LOL funny how this is turning into an age and weight thread ....any anorexics out there ......

uh oh !


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL lets hit another sensitive topic lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

haha! no idea how it ended up here 

Our brains and thoughts are just like this thread...jumping around from one thing to another like drunken monkeys.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> LOL lets hit another sensitive topic lol


LOL ...them darn motorcycle riders with the loud pipes ... you mean like that 

or heres a joke......oh god let this be funny 

whats the difference between a white owl and a black owl ???

a white owl goes ..who, who ,who ..

a black owl goes.. who dat. who dat!........


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the human mind is a awesome thing


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

LOUD PIPES

oh now youve done it...lol

loud pipes save lives

and i liked the owl joke



Aquaman said:


> LOL ...them darn motorcycle riders with the loud pipes ... you mean like that
> 
> or heres a joke......oh god let this be funny
> 
> ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those aren't motorcycle riders, those are Hardley riders......

^---note the forum user name.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Have to admit. My pipes
are loud. There akro superbike edition
if I gunned it past you. You would
plug your ears. Tho it dosent sound like an enhansed autible fart ripping by. Mine sounds more
like a really
loud bee

it goes
from bzzzzz to BZZZZ pretty darn fast 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Those aren't motorcycle riders, those are Hardley riders......
> 
> ^---note the forum user name.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those aren't motorcycle riders, those are Hardley riders......
> 
> ^---note the forum user name.


U me and hoplessamore should
all go for a group ride allong with anyone else with a bike


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those aren't motorcycle riders, those are Hardley riders......
> 
> ^---note the forum user name.


LOL ....I was pullin TCR's chain cause he has a "crotch rocket" as his avatar looks like I pulled the wrong chain . I have often thought about your user name and really couldn't figure it out ...still cant  do you wish you had a 4x4  no really no offense but its the first thing that always came to mind....the second was ...boy bill your messed up .


TCR said:


> Have to admit. My pipes
> are loud. There akro superbike edition
> if I gunned it past you. You would
> plug your ears. Tho it dosent sound like an enhansed autible fart ripping by. Mine sounds more
> ...


Hey I think I tried to swat you away from my ear one day ...That noise is not as bad as some of the ummm... bigger bikes  They rattle the windows when they go by. 
And the " enhanced audible fart ripping by " Thats more of a Honda / import thing ....some with wings .

There that should do it....

Hey I just figured it out ....YOU have 2 Bikes .....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those aren't motorcycle riders, those are Hardley riders......
> 
> ^---note the forum user name.


LMAO ....you trying to cause trouble ....( the way you spelled Harley ) ..thanks I needed that .


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

TCR said:


> I dont get over weight.. usually i range from 130-150.. but I wear the 150 well


R.,how tall are you?



Smiladon said:


> haha! no idea how it ended up here
> 
> Our brains and thoughts are just like this thread...jumping around from one thing to another like drunken monkeys.


another round of tequila for everyone.



Aquaman said:


> LOL ...them darn motorcycle riders with the loud pipes ... you mean like that
> 
> or heres a joke......oh god let this be funny
> 
> ...


LMFAO!



TCR said:


> U me and hoplessamore should
> all go for a group ride allong with anyone else with a bike


OH YEAH!

MY bike just sounds like a typical 600 cc rice rocket not like a harley.goes like a rocket though.Not into Harleys.just personal preference.Wouldnt mind riding a hog though,but HDS are a bit pricey......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I had a touring bike and a track bike.. Now I have one and it's not even insured....2 young kids.

And TCR, akro is mellow, race Yosh is loud and Arrows on Duc's are unbearable, even with earplugs.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

how about Arapovics? TCR,I think i'll just stick to the bone stock pipes and get the other mods that we mentioned.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL ....I was pullin TCR's chain cause he has a "crotch rocket" as his avatar looks like I pulled the wrong chain . I have often thought about your user name and really couldn't figure it out ...still cant  do you wish you had a 4x4  no really no offense but its the first thing that always came to mind....the second was ...boy bill your messed up .
> 
> Hey I think I tried to swat you away from my ear one day ...That noise is not as bad as some of the ummm... bigger bikes  They rattle the windows when they go by.
> And the " enhanced audible fart ripping by " Thats more of a Honda / import thing ....some with wings .
> ...


I actually ride a Honda. Also I'm a girl . No he here but she
and it's sport bike not crotch rocket 
also it's a 929. Bigger then some cruisers ( but not all)



hopelessamor said:


> R.,how tall are you?
> 
> another round of tequila for everyone.
> 
> ...


5'7-5'8 I'm in between

personally I don't like cruisers. I've ridden them and they make my back sore



2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes I had a touring bike and a track bike.. Now I have one and it's not even insured....2 young kids.
> 
> And TCR, akro is mellow, race Yosh is loud and Arrows on Duc's are unbearable, even with earplugs.




```

```
my coworker has a ducati. But the akros are the best. Work at a dealership and it was the best money could by ( for my bike) it's the titanium

and hoplessamore if u need exhaust I would see if u can work it I to your bike deal. It will be cheaper and it your financing it will be easier for ya. If not u know where to come


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

TCR said:


> I actually ride a Honda. Also I'm a girl . No he here but she
> and it's sport bike not crotch rocket
> 
> personally I don't like cruisers. I've ridden them and they make my back sore
> ...


Hondas are great! If not a Kawi,then a cbr600rr...Women riding sport bikes are cool.Or you may call some of them super sport bikes as opposed to naked/sport bike crossovers...

I,myself dont prefer cruisers,..find them heavy and hard to manoever compared to supersports.then again,wouldnt mind to ride a harley,one day...

How about arapovic pipes? co-worker at vgh has same bike as mine with arapovics under the seat...

Btw,....back to the topic.....L.O.L....Gotta Love Canada!....great place to work HARD for 2nd generation immigrants such as myself to buy goodies,like fish and motorbikes!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> haha! no idea how it ended up here
> 
> Our brains and thoughts are just like this thread...jumping around from one thing to another like drunken monkeys.


Wow, we would normally tell members to "keep it on topic" but with Bill as the OP, what's the point? He probably doesn't even remember the original topic of this thread

Anthony


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

It went from joke----> feud---->tease---->union


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, we would normally tell members to "keep it on topic" but with Bill as the OP, what's the point? He probably doesn't even remember the original topic of this thread
> 
> Anthony


OUCH!! 
LMAO....I was going to chance the title to the new M?C thread this morning ...no skin off my.....nose.  I actually think its funny ...better than the first few posts ....

I'm actually waiting for them to invite me on one of their bike rides ...I haven't been out for a few years ...may have to oil the chain / adjust the brake etc. I think one of the gears are gone ..........it never seems to get into 10th gear. Ya ever do any mountain biking 

As far as the original point of the thread......had something to do with Driving licenses ...wasn't it ..........I'll have to go check now 

Carry on boys and girls ....


----------

